# My Runt Youngsters - Name Poll



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Terri, Melissa and Treesa:

Treesa they are male and female and thanks, I remember when Mary was emailing you about things. You helped a lot from a distance

Melissa, thanks for all the name suggestions but I could only pick one of your suggestions for my poll, LOL.

Terri, Thanks very much for the kind words. Yep, It was a long fought battle for these two munchkins and at the end of it all, it was SO worth it. I think you're right too, in time the male might become more assertive. I've noticed he's grown more too so he's only a hair smaller than his father now

*********************************************************

Ok...I've got enough suggestions now to conduct a poll so everyone vote on the names you like the most and think are the most appropriate for my two youngsters. I've got my favourite name pair picked out (I think) and let's just see what happens here


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

PS Everyone, 

I've made the polling results private so that we can't see who chose what names (I think) unless moderators can still view them. That I'm not sure of but otherwise it's confidential and you can only vote once

If there are anymore name suggestions during the poll, I will take the winner from the results and then have a second poll with the new names.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Sorry guys, 

Just realized I made a mistake on one of the name pairs, #8 should be Arthur and *Guenevere* not Lancelot. Unfortunately, you can't modify polls so I can't change it now.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello Everyone, 

The results are trickling in, the outcome isn't final yet....Please continue to vote. Bumping up for visibility.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Sorry guys,
> 
> Just realized I made a mistake on one of the name pairs, #8 should be Arthur and *Guenevere* not Lancelot. Unfortunately, you can't modify polls so I can't change it now.


Too bad Brad, kinda liked the camelot effect, but couldn't figure out why it was Arthur and Lancelot


----------

